# Bubbles!



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok guys. I'm about to finish my first rod and the last thing I wanna do is screw it up with a bunch of bubbles in the finish. I have watched/read some things online but the bubbles are driving me nuts. I was able to mix it pretty good with minimal bubbles but when I start using the brush it's suddenly bubbles everywhere. Any suggestions are much appreciated. What type of brush do you use? Do you pour the finish on foil or use a cup? Should the finish be "brushed" on or dabbed in globs? How much epoxy is needed for, say, 8 guides? 

I'm using thread master epoxy and an ox hair brush... mixing the epoxy in those small disposable (1 oz?) plastic cups.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I have not had any problems with bubbles on anyof mine yet I always warm up the finish before i mix it it a pan of water on the stove for a couple of minutes I mix with a tooth pic and and apply with a desposable brush. I have had some small bubbles but with the help of my heat gun the went away. I have heard some useing a lighter and such too but remeber to use indirect heat in small amounts. Or else your finish will drip right off.
Hope this helps Would like to see your work soon
CHEERs


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

rocket said:


> Ok guys. I'm about to finish my first rod and the last thing I wanna do is screw it up with a bunch of bubbles in the finish. I have watched/read some things online but the bubbles are driving me nuts. I was able to mix it pretty good with minimal bubbles but when I start using the brush it's suddenly bubbles everywhere. Any suggestions are much appreciated. What type of brush do you use? Do you pour the finish on foil or use a cup? Should the finish be "brushed" on or dabbed in globs? How much epoxy is needed for, say, 8 guides?
> 
> I'm using thread master epoxy and an ox hair brush... mixing the epoxy in those small disposable (1 oz?) plastic cups.


Mix as slow as you can with non-porous stirrer (plastic). Pour on to a paper plate lined with foil. Spread out on the plate.

For the first coat, I use expoxy that is thinned with denatured alcohol. The second and following coats, I use full strength and not thinned. 

Once applied on the thread with a short, stiff brush, I use an alchohol flame under it while spinning the rod to remove the bubbles. Make sure you do not get too close to the threads while spinning. I move the flame back and forth a couple of times so it doen't stay in one place and burn the wraps.

Sandcrab


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I pour the epoxy out on foil as is mentioned above and apply the epoxy with a fairly stiff sable brush. When I apply the epoxy I kinda move the epoxy with the brush but I don't really brush it. Does that even make sense (lol)? Once I get it on I turn the rod by hand ever so often. When I get bubbles I use a straw and lightly blow on the finish and bubbles will normally release. On stubborn bubbles I have used heat, but not often.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The straw works great. I have also used a straw when I first pour it out onto the foil if there are any small bubbles that formed from mixing. Be careful when using a lighter. I have heard some guys talk about the fuel being spritzed on the finish just before it actually ignited. That will cause fish-eyes, make sure you spark the lighter away from the rod.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't use brushes at all. I use pop cycle sticks. Goes on smoother and faster. One of the speakers(Ralph O'Quin I believe) at the rod expo said rod building is the only resin user group that uses brushes. All others use spatulas and he said we should too. I couldn't find a small spatula, so I got the sticks. They're fantastic for creating a smooth and level finish. I use recommend the alcohol burner and spreading on foil as others have said for removing bubbles. I also heat the aluminum foil with a heat gun first and then pour the resin on it. If it's winter and I have a heater on, I'll just place the foil on top of the heater while I'm mixing.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Dont use a lighter to remove bubbles. Hydrocarbons leave residue and can discolor the finish. Use a polar solvent (alcohol) it burns off at 100 percent without residue. You can use an alcohol torch to remove the bubbles. Gone on youtube and look for Kevin Knox's (Anglers Envy Rods) videos on applying epoxy. it will help.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(I have an alcohol torch here at the house.) I never thought about the residual effect of using a lighter.... Thanks for pointing that out Ryan.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice. I'm sure this will help a lot. When I finally finish the rod I will upload some pics. It's nothing fancy but I think I'll be happy with it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

This is 2 piece rod and one of the guides falls on the butt section so I gave it another try on a single guide after reading the tips provided here. It turned out great. The straw method is like magic. After mixing the epoxy, the straw immediately eliminated the bubbles. I'd suggest trying it out if you haven't already. The youtube video was also very good. I think I'll add a second coat tomorrow and try to really get it looking clean.

One more question... what are your opinions on lite build epoxy vs regular? I have been using the regular. Is the lite build easier to work with?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Light build*

I like the light build myself but I have to let it dry for a day.

After the finish is dried. Micro bubble will be hard to get out but if you have a larger bubble, You can use the corner of a razor blade to get it out.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yo builders. HomeDepot find.*

I went to the home depot today to get a few supplies. One being razor blade.
I found that they have a special, a twin pack of 100 utilty blades was $9. and some change;the Stanley brand. The home depot brand was a few penny's more but only 100 blades.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*another option for bubles*

I had used a similar product for wood finishes.

Mud Hole Custom Tackle is pleased to introduce a completely new item to the rod building industry - CRB Bubble Buster. If you have trouble getting unwanted bubble out of your epoxy and the use of an open flame is not acceptable, the CRB Bubble Buster is for you. The results are truly amazing! Epoxy bubble disappear in the blink-of-an-eye!! The CRB Bubble Buster is another item to put in your tool box to help you build your next custom fishing rod. 

Just Spray It and forget It! 

Watch the video and see the 2 part epoxy bubble disappear before your eyes! 
[www.mudhole.com] 

Designed "By Rod Builders For Rod Builders" by the talented staff at Mud Hole Custom Tackle. 

Don't believe us? We gave away samples at the ICRBE, below is one review: 
"Guys, I used the Bubble Buster for the first time last night on a test batch of epoxy that i whipped into a foaming froth, I spayed once and did not believe what happened! The bubbles disappeared. Not believing my eyes, I did it again, and again - clear epoxy each time! Gaining some faith in it, I used in on an MHX blank I was building, the epoxy bubbles popped right out and the epoxy hardened shinny and clear. The stuff is amazing! You've got a real winner! You guys are the BEST, keep up the great work, thanks for the sample" - Greg

Regards. 
Team Mud Hole Custom Tackle 
Web: [www.mudhole.com] 
Email: [email protected] 
Toll Free Phone #: 1-866-790-RODS (7637)


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> I went to the home depot today to get a few supplies. One being razor blade.
> I found that they have a special, a twin pack of 100 utilty blades was $9. and some change;the Stanley brand. The home depot brand was a few penny's more but only 100 blades.


I need some, and I will be around a HD tomorrow...thanks for the heads up...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> Dont use a lighter to remove bubbles. Hydrocarbons leave residue and can discolor the finish. Use a polar solvent (alcohol) it burns off at 100 percent without residue. You can use an alcohol torch to remove the bubbles. Gone on youtube and look for Kevin Knox's (Anglers Envy Rods) videos on applying epoxy. it will help.


Great find Ryan. thanks

here's the video Kevin Knox


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a preview. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

